# 10 years of experience but need help w/ post cycle...



## scott castle (Jun 20, 2004)

i've been at it a long time..can offer alot of advice on stacks and diets..but my post cycle thearpy needs some help...i really screwed it up this time listening to a doctor...again i'm new here where can i ask my questions...thanks all   scott


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2004)

scott castle welcome to IM!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

scott go to the anabolic
section to read and post etc


----------



## Vieope (Jun 21, 2004)

_Welcome and post something interesting for us.  _


----------

